# White Pine Fungal Problem



## Runner (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm hoping that someone can help me out, here. I have a client who has some pretty decent sized White Pines (about 12 ft.) that were put in approximately a year ago (new build). Against our recommendations, he has irrigation running everyday, in the beds, as well as the turf areas. (turf is fine - not the beds) This place is surrounded by woods, and many of these trees are set rather low. Anyway, he has a white cotton like residue that is growing on the trunk areas, as well as the underside of the branches, the trees are suffering from needle cast, (many are about ALL brown, now), and there are trunk areas that are split, as well as undersides of some of the scaffolds that are split. Now, my question is this. Since this guy won't listen to what I have to say, because the landscaper who did this installation can do no wrong (even though he has already replaced about 30 taxus and other bushes from overwatering), am I nuts to think that this is caused from over watering and wet conditions? Also, does anyone have any ideas what this might be called so I might be able to look it up? Any and all help is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you. By the way, I love your guys' site, here. You certainly seem to know your stuff. I do turf, but trees are CERTAINLY not my "forte'." I'll stay on the ground, thanks!


----------



## BRIAN J. SMITH (Sep 22, 2003)

With out looking at pictures I will say this:

1. It sounds like the trees are finished
2.) The white cottony stuff is White Pine bark adelgid aka aphid. Its a secondary critter... that is... it likes to strike trees that are understress... typically.
3.) It also sound like too much watering and no doubt planted too deep.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dan F (Sep 23, 2003)

I will second what Brian has already said.

Sounds like they were planted too deeply. For the client, he was lucky that they were overwatered. That killed them while still under warranty....? Planted too deep, they would have died a slow and painful death in a few years anyway...

Water is a PITA in most landscape situations. It seems like you either have too much, or not enough. When you have too much, it is much harder to correct than not enough!

For landscape beds (trees and shrubs at least, annuals are a different story), the first season after install, irrigation really should be used only 1 time per week, MAX, and really only in times of drought/low moisture. In-my-not-so-humble-opinion, money is better spent elsewhere than installing irrigation in a landscape bed. You use it for a year and then it's basically "thrown away", but you still have to maintain it...

Even the first year can be a HUGE PITA, trying to keep watering times adjusted appropriately for the season!

Sounds like your client needs to get the trees replaced (on the installers dime) turn off the water, and get a new landscaper. Have them contact me if you wish, I can try to set them straight. I've been in the industry for a few years and have seen quite a bit (not everything though!). I've worked on projects from a couple hundred dollars to a couple hundred thousand and everything in between. PM me and I'll get you my email, if you wish. I have nothing to gain, BTW, I'm NOT moving to MI!


Dan


----------



## Runner (Sep 25, 2003)

First, I would just like to tell you guys Thank you so much for the information. I did some research on this adelgid thing, and that's exactly what it looks like. As far as this landscaper goes, he told this this customer (a surgeon) that it is normal to have needlecast on it's third year branch section (which I can understand) so the doctor's completely happy now - evn though his trees are dying and his needles are ALL turning brown. My friend and I know exactly what he is doing. He is buying just enough time (needs about another month) so that these trees will be out of warranty. This guy is good.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan F _
> * In-my-not-so-humble-opinion, money is better spent elsewhere than installing irrigation in a landscape bed.
> 
> Dan *


 
I couldn't agree with you more on this! What a waste, I think it's more a status thing trying to impress


----------



## Dan F (Sep 27, 2003)

Third year needle cast isn't all that obvious, IIRC, on white pines. Austrian pines are different story though.

Tell the surgeon to go and scratch a limb with a fingernail. Underneath the bark should be a layer of green, which is the cambium. If there is no green, the branch is dead, which it sounds like is the case for the entire tree...

Oh, and third year needle cast obviously doesn't occur on the WHOLE tree, and definatlely doesn't occur on the outer portions of the tree. Usually you can count inward from the tree (along a radial branch) three lateral branches and it is this third lateral that should be shedding...

Have the surgeon contact an arborist, either a certified or consulting (check credentials though!), in this case, a consulting arborist may be better, due to the possibility that it could end up in court if the surgeon wishes to pursue it that far if necessary. The arborist will be able to point out what exactly is wrong, and can back up everything that I have said so far relating to the trees. 

Again, have them contact me if you wish. There's nothing I hate more than seeing someone in my industry suckering people out of their money. Gives us all a bad name and doesn't make my job any easier!


Dan


----------

